
SNAP: Stanford Network Analysis Project - indescions_2017
http://snap.stanford.edu/index.html
======
Topolomancer
What I like most about this project is actually the repository of data sets.
Curated graph data sets are hard to come, and the ones at SNAP have already
been used in different publications, so there are fewer errors and, usually, a
good baseline for comparisons available. Plus, the data sets are relatively
diverse.

------
drewpc
Looking for a similar library that works with Python 3? Checkout NetworkX.
It's awesome! [http://networkx.github.io](http://networkx.github.io)

------
jwtadvice
Military funded (DARPA's Social Media in Strategic Communication program) to
develop the research necessary for running highly automated global-scale
social network propaganda campaigns.

------
aksakalli
It is really good at performance (thanks to optimised C++ implementation) for
running it on large networks compared to networkx or other pure python
implementations but its usability is very bad.

~~~
chuckcode
Agreed. Useful but documentation is minimal, uses some non-standard naming
conventions.

------
rememberlenny
Can someone explain why this is coming up now? From what I see, this looks
like an old project (2014). I'd love to understand if there is something fresh
to be aware of.

~~~
philipov
Well, I didn't know about the project, and now I do. Looks really promising,
too.

EDIT: except, looks like they don't support python 3 yet. That's a
dealbreaker, unfortunately. All my code is in python 3.6.

~~~
rspeer
I don't care about a bunch of Python 2 research-quality code. The amazing part
of the project, to me, is all the _data_ that they make available in one
place.

~~~
hashnsalt
Another great source of network data:
[https://icon.colorado.edu/#!/](https://icon.colorado.edu/#!/)

